# Frozen Embryo Tranfer



## Zulu (Apr 25, 2007)

Hi there Im from Inverkeithing in Fife, and had our first IVF at Ninewells last year.  We were unfortunate to have no heartbeat at our 8week scan.  
We have 4 frozen embryos still and will be going on Monday for hopefully transfer of two.  Was wondering if there was anyone else who has had FET.
Take care 
Bev


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

Hi Bev

I had a FET last year at Ninewells, which resulted in our son born on 1st February 2007.  My first IVF was negative, but I had 9 frozen embryos.  I still have 5 frozen.

Chris


----------

